
Ask HN: Banned URL? - trumped
When I submit this link [1], it says &quot;Sorry, that story was previously submitted.&quot; but it doesn&#x27;t take me to the previous submission like it usually does... and searching for it doesn&#x27;t give any results.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.retaildetail.eu&#x2F;en&#x2F;news&#x2F;elektronica&#x2F;eu-aims-abolish-planned-obsolescence
======
ColinWright
Speaking as one with no inside knowledge ...

Sometimes a link can be submitted and then deleted, and sometimes it can be
submitted and flagged dead. What you describe is consistent with both of
those.

It could be something else.

~~~
gus_massa
Just mixing some guess too... It looks like it was autokilled
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17744642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17744642)

@trumped: If you send an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com , they can
unkill it.

